# [Apache2] Index wech brutzeln



## socKe|bla (5. März 2003)

huhu
ich hab apache2 auf meinem rechner laufen und wollt da mal fragen, was ich in die config schreiben muss, damit der nicht immer die index datei aus jedem ordner lädt sondern mir alle dateien anzeigt, halt nen index selber erstellt...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (7. März 2003)

DirectoryIndex index.html index.php zzzdex.shtml

sowas müsste in der "httpd.conf" stehen. einfach alles nach "DirectoryIndex" löschen und er lädt den directory index (wenn directory listing aktiv).
alternativ kannst du auch deine index.html in index1.html umbenennen.


----------



## socKe|bla (7. März 2003)

hmm, da kommt zugriff verweigert...
wie bekomm ich das directory listing an?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. März 2003)

```
<Directory "C:/Apache/htdocs">
    Options Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```
So war's zumindest bei Apacheversionen < 2.0...


----------



## socKe|bla (9. März 2003)

hmm, nö, irgendwie bleibts gleich


----------



## z0oL (9. März 2003)

wie mache ich das, wenn ich keinen eingene server hab, sondern nur webspace bei nem anbieter?


----------



## methodus (13. März 2003)

wie oben bereits beschrieben: index.html umbenennen in index2.html oder so. normalerweise zeigt er die dann den inhalt an, hängt aber ganz davon ab ob dein webspace-anbieter das auch so eingerichtet hat


----------



## cheating_phil (21. April 2003)

@zool
hi war bei mir auch so (nur umgekehrt) ich hatte bei meinem webhoster nachgefragt wie das geht dass wenn keine INDEX im verzeichnis ist, der nicht den inhalt anzeigt sondern eine "forbidden" seite und er meinte das ist nicht moeglich, weil dazu die entsprechende einstellung in der httpd.conf gemacht werden muesste.

und dass dein webhoster fuer dich directory listing aktiviert, sollte es deaktiviert sein, glaube ich nicht *g*

aber du koenntest ja ne index.html selbst erstellen in dem "INDEX OF"-Page style, also dass es genau so aussieht. nur muesstest du die dann jedes mal akualisieren wenn sich ein file im verzeichnis aendert oder eins hinzukommt etc.
das hab' ich auch gemacht, (nur halt wieder umgekehrt), hab einfach ne index.html hochgeladen in dem "forbidden"-style *ggg*.

@socke
google einfach irgendwo du musst nur in der .conf datei einstellen dass directory listing aktiviert ist, bei Apache 1.3 ists glaube ich etwas anders als bei 2.0.


cu, phil


----------



## Klon (23. April 2003)

Erstellt eine .htaccess mit folgendem Inhalt:


> Options +Indexes



Diese in das entsprechende Verzeichnis und der "Forbiden" ist "wech gebrutzelt"


----------

